# Tubes, Bands - how long do they last when stored



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

Hi!

As I am just getting into the whole thing there are lots of questions.

So considering I would make my own bands and / or tubes... how long do they last?

Is there any way to store them properly?

Tubes seem to be sold in 10 meters. So when preparing them with pouches it is very likely toned up with more than one set.

As it is probably more work to get all necessary preparations done than actually fitting the pouches it might be wise to do all the tubes in one go but then those need to be stored.

Is there a way of conserving them (e.g. putting some lube on it to prevent the rubber drying out, place in airtight containers, protect from uv light etc.)?

Also I am thinking of having the frame hanging on my keyring without the tubes attached and maybe carrying those in a zip bag and the ammo in a second zip bag. would this make sense?

cheers,

jens


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Tents,
I am not sure how long the bands will last and or how to keep them. Just starting out as well, I am keeping mine in a plastic back with just a little talcum powder.

You might want to search the Newbie Question forum for most of your answers, you will find a lot of information and your questions will be answered there.

Another suggestion is to do a web search for the band manufacture to find out what the shelf life of the latex is. If they are anything like balloons, they would need to be stored in a dark cool location.

I used twist balloons and reading the twister forums long a go that was one suggestion, they claimed they would keep for many years. Heat and sunlight will degrade the latex balloons.

I'm not an everyday shooter , so it would be a good idea to check your local government rules regarding carrying a slingshot in the open while not hunting. I think some places consider this a weapon.

Just my humble opinion.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for your answer.

In Germany it is allowed to carry the slingshot around as it is considered a sports instrument and/or a toy. Hunting however is strictly forbidden for good reasons.

I think keeping them prepared in dark zip bags should be fine.

Can't wait to get the one I ordered....

Cheers,

Jens


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Just curious why you think slingshot hunting being forbidden is a good reason? I fed my 3 generation family 3.. 10 squirrel meals last hunting season and only shot 1 squirrel I didn't eat and he didn't suffer I just couldn't climb or shoot him from the tree.. just wanting to know why the sport/Hobbie I love shouldn't provide my family some natural/cheap/good eating food?


----------



## yentz (May 22, 2016)

because every person can buy one. I am not against it in general.

i can imagine that without strict regulations lots of punks, crash kids etc. think it might be a good idea to live self supplying just to find out that it takes more than a slingshot to do so.

i love animals and the thought of birds with injured wings, limping mammals etc makes me very very sad (and even thinking this i myself find it very hard to restrain from the attraction of a moving target....) . if you want to hunt fine - get a license. it is there for a reason... . so just a person who is skilled and well minded (not sure if that is a correct saying) can hunt.

not saying that everyone without a license is like that but well i know how humans are - unfortunately.. .

Don't get me wrong please - I think hunting an animal is way better than breeding and slaughtering it without the animal every seeing the sunlight or dying on a transport but it should not be ok for just anyone to try his or her luck.

If you can hit a target on a long distance 9 of 10 times why not hunting with a sling shot but if you just ordered one and try to shoot animals you should be punished.


----------

